

How to Learn C# Part 4 - Variables and Types - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/c-sharp/how-to-learn-c-sharp-part-4-variables-and-types/

======
kenjackson
Agreed, good start.

One small point, you say, "To declare a variable, you must first declare the
type, then the name you want for it."

With 'var' you don't declare the type. Maybe the phrase should be "you often
declare the type", with a footnote letting them know that later they'll learn
about when they can avoid declaring the type and let the compiler deduce it
for them.

~~~
jinushaun
I'm pretty much all "var" all the time.

------
IanDrake
Nice start. One comment...

Mentioned in the section on float: "If you need a greater range you can use
something like long..."

Might make more sense to offer the double type here since a double is floating
point.

